# Italian insults



## KBeats

This is my first post/topic, so I hope I have this in the right section...

There's this Indian kid at my school who always speaks Italian to me since I'm Italian then he laughs because I have no idea what he's saying. What things can I say to him in Italian that might make him stop? Just like insults or other things. Please tell me what it means in English, too.

The only thing I know is "vaffanculo" which I learned from an Italian janitor at my school. I heard him talking to another janitor and he said it and had to explain what it meant.


----------



## You little ripper!

KBeats said:
			
		

> This is my first post/topic, so I hope I have this in the right section...
> 
> There's this Indian kid at my school who always speaks Italian to me since I'm Italian then he laughs because I have no idea what he's saying. What things can I say to him in Italian that might make him stop? Just like insults or other things. Please tell me what it means in English, too.
> 
> The only thing I know is "vaffanculo" which I learned from an Italian janitor at my school. I heard him talking to another janitor and he said it and had to explain what it meant.


Hi KBeats, welcome to the forum.

If you let us know what you would like to say to this schoolmate of yours I'm sure a lot of people here will be happy to translate.


----------



## shamblesuk

Please read the rules on using expletives. You need some apostrophes to highlight offensive words.Enjoy using the forum.





			
				KBeats said:
			
		

> This is my first post/topic, so I hope I have this in the right section...
> 
> There's this Indian kid at my school who always speaks Italian to me since I'm Italian then he laughs because I have no idea what he's saying. What things can I say to him in Italian that might make him stop? Just like insults or other things. Please tell me what it means in English, too.
> 
> The only thing I know is &quot;vaffanculo&quot; which I learned from an Italian janitor at my school. I heard him talking to another janitor and he said it and had to explain what it meant.


----------



## Paolalice

Hi KBeats,

This indian kids is quite rude, but "vaffanculo" is quite rude too!!
It means "fuck you", more or less, then its use it's up to you.
Bye bye
Paolalice


----------



## kan3malato

HI!KBeats

You could say Hai rotto le  palle con il  tuo Italiano del  cazzo!! 

Sorry,I can't translate the sentence in English...
Could someone tranlate it for/to him?


ps


> ..who always speaks Italian to me since I'm Italian...


...che mi parla sempre in italiano since I'm Italian (da quando sono italiano?? non credo sia la giusta traduzione non ci dice niente...)


----------



## ElaineG

kan3malato said:
			
		

> HI!KBeats
> 
> You could say Hai rotto le  palle con il tuo Italiano del  cazzo!!
> 
> (loose): You're breaking my balls with your shitty Italian.
> 
> 
> Sorry,I can't translate the sentence in English...
> Could someone translate it for him?
> 
> 
> ps
> ...che mi parla sempre in italiano since I'm Italian (da quando sono italiano?? non credo sia la giusta traduzione non ci dice niente...)


 
che mi parla sempre in italiano perch`e sono italiano (visto che sono italiano)

*Kan*, grazie per l'uso di  .

Kbeats and others, 

Please remember to signal offensive phrases with the exclamation point symbol.  (Thanks for being vigilant, *Shambles*).

Also, Kbeats, welcome and please remember to use a descriptive title for your posts:

See Rule #4: 





> Put the word or phrase in the title when asking a question.
> (Avoid "translation please", "how do I say this", "does this word exist", "I'm new" and similar expressions.)


 
You can read the rest of the rules here: http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php?faq=faq_forum_rules_header#faq_rules_faq

Thanks,

Elaine


----------



## Saoul

kan3malato, credo che sia da tradurre con "dato che sono italiano" nel senso di origini!
Any way Hai rotto le palle, it's quite enough! 
Col tuo italiano del "cazzo" is a bit too rude, isn't it!? Anyway, as Charles wrote, let's wait for kbeat to give us an idea of what he would like to say to his schoolmate! There will be loads, and loads of suggestions...


----------



## kan3malato

Saoul said:
			
		

> kan3malato, credo che sia da tradurre con "dato che sono italiano" nel senso di origini!
> Any way Hai rotto le palle, it's quite enough!
> Col tuo italiano del "cazzo" is a bit too rude, isn't it!? Anyway, as Charles wrote, let's wait for kbeat to give us an idea of what he would like to say to his schoolmate! There will be loads, and loads of suggestions...


grazie
Avevo avuto la sensazione che il senso fosse quello...(che fosse di origini italiane...) ma non ne ero sicuro.
Ho dato quel suggerimento perchè il nostro amico,mi sembrava infastidito,e cercava una frase "dura" da  dire, che fermasse l'altro "tipo"...


----------



## Saoul

e hai fatto anche bene! Anch'io userei quell'espressione... solo che l'unica cosa che mi è venuta in mente è che kid mi fa sempre pensare che non stiamo parlano di adulti, ma di ragazzini, e se sentissi dire ad un ragazzino una frase di quel tipo, storcerei un po' il naso!
Che poi sia stra-mega adatta, è un altro discorso... e ripeto concordo pienamente con te... 
magari possiamo suggerire al nostro amico kbeat espressioni leggermente più leggere, o spiritose che non siano... come dire... aggressive... 
ovviamente mio personalissimo punto di vista... the more, the better!


----------



## ElaineG

I'm in wholehearted agreement with those wise foreros who have suggested that we need more ideas from KBeats.

We could fill 100 pages with insults easily, but we need to know how rude s/he wants to be, what kinds of things s/he would say in English, etc.

Let's wait, as Charles suggested in his first post, and see if Kbeats comes back to clear things up!


----------



## TimeHP

How old is the kid?
What kind of words do you think he says?
If you're fed up, you could answer:
'Non mi rompere'
'Smamma'
Togliti dai piedi'
'Levati di torno'
'Mi hai rotto'
But if your pronunciation is wrong, he might keep on driving you crazy...

Ciao


----------



## ElaineG

OK, I think this is really really silly without input from Kbeats.

I'm closing this thread (I tried to suggest this gently earlier), and Kbeats -- if you come back to us, please open a new thread with specific suggestions of what you'd like to say.


----------



## KBeats

Sorry about not responding earlier, since I had school. I am a he so there doesn't need to be a s/he thing. I really shouldve read about the  thing beforehand, I guess... sorry about that.

So if suggestions are needed, suggestions will be provided. Please don't just translate any of em, translate some, but don't expect me to know what it is so do something like (good- ) or stuff like that

Stuff like (I hope I'm using these  's in the right way):
Shut the f*ck up

Just plain old "Shut up"

dumb@ss

f*ck  you

stupid idiot

That's to name a few. I'll put more up.

And since I know very little Italian, I don't know how different letters sound together ("cc," "ll," and stuff like that), so I may not know how to pronounce it. I'll repost if I don't know it.


----------



## systema encephale

Shut the f*ck up
_chiudi quella  cazzo di bocca!_

Just plain old "Shut up"
_stai zitto_

dumb@ss
_imbecille_

f*ck  you
 vaffanculo

stupid idiot
 stupido idiota

For pronunciation go to loquendo.com looking for the text-to-speech tool (sorry, I don't remember the exact URI of the application).


----------



## ElaineG

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=768340&postcount=5

Try the oddcast site listed here for pronunciation. I've never tried to make them say obscenities, though, so I'm not sure they will.

Just tested it.  They will curse.


----------



## KBeats

systema encephale said:
			
		

> Shut the f*ck up
> _chiudi quella  cazzo di bocca!_
> 
> Just plain old "Shut up"
> _stai zitto_
> 
> dumb@ss
> _imbecille_
> 
> stupid idiot
> stupido idiota
> 
> For pronunciation go to loquendo.com looking for the text-to-speech tool (sorry, I don't remember the exact URI of the application).


Grazie, grazie (trying to improve my Italian knowledge, along w/ these things).

How about one that I'll probably use the most, per favore: "Why don't you tell me that in English, dumb@ss? " unless I learn a lot in the next few days...

And you might notice me doing English and Italian in the same sentence... thats because I like learning more like that, because it worked really well w/ Spanish. I'll put more up in about 2 hours probably.


----------



## niall

A query, maybe this is a little idiomatic or something, but it seems wrong to me.



> _chiudi quella  cazzo di bocca!_



So, here _quella_ is feminine singular, agreeing with _bocca_, and not ___cazzo_.  Is that right?


----------



## niall

I'll give it a try, though I'm not a native:

"E perché __cazzo non me lo dici in inglese, testa di __minchia!!?"

Taking a little poetic licence, I've used _testa di ____minchia_, literally meaning _dickhead_, which they seem to use a lot in the South, though I think it's acceptable everywhere.


----------



## ElaineG

"Testa di minchia" is quintessentially Sicilian, but it would be understood anywhere.


----------



## moodywop

niall said:
			
		

> A query, maybe this is a little idiomatic or something, but it seems wrong to me.
> 
> So, here _quella_ is feminine singular, agreeing with _bocca_, and not ___cazzo_. Is that right?


 
I think it's because  _cazzo di_ sort of functions as an adjective here. It's a bit like saying _shut that fxxxing mouth of yours_


----------



## KBeats

How about:
(you) Son of a b!tch

(you) Piece of sh!t


----------



## systema encephale

(you) Son of a b!tch
(Tu) figlio di  puttana

(you) Piece of sh!t
(Tu) pezzo di  merda


----------



## KBeats

systema encephale said:
			
		

> (you) Son of a b!tch
> (Tu) figlio di  puttana
> 
> (you) Piece of sh!t
> (Tu) pezzo di  merda



Grazie.

10 char


----------



## KBeats

2 More for now:

Go to hell

You can kiss my ass


Grazie.


----------



## Ivan68

Go to hell
Va (vai) all'inferno!

You can kiss my ass
(Tu) Baciami il culo!


----------



## erick

KBeats said:
			
		

> Go to hell


You can also say "vai in quel paese!"


----------



## winnie

erick said:
			
		

> You can also say "vai in quel paese!"


 
Vai *a* quel paese!


----------



## angelabonora

winnie said:
			
		

> Vai *a* quel paese!


 
Quando si inizia una discussione sugli insulti è bene sapere anche da dove sorgono e perchè:
"vai a quel paese" continuerebbe....." a comperare un buon tratto di corda ed impiccati"..... (... usato in Emilia-Romagna dove si coltivava la canapa e si fabbricavano corde...)

Non riesco a capire la voglia di imparare insulti in un'altra lingua...forse perchè si ha paura dell'approccio con gli altri? Non sarebbe meglio imparare a dire frasi cortesi ed educate?
Ciao a tutti
Angela


----------



## ElaineG

Ciao Angela,

KBeats ci ha già detto che vorrebbe imparare gli insulti perchè c'è uno della sua scuola che lo bestemmia in italiano.  Forse non hai visto questo post.

E poi, ognuno è libero di scegliere il suo modo di imparare le lingue.  Siamo qui per imparare, non per dare la psicoanalisi gratuita. .

Grazie,

Elaine


----------



## b2b

ElaineG said:
			
		

> "Testa di minchia" is quintessentially Sicilian, but it would be understood anywhere.



Confermo 

Ciao


----------



## angelabonora

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Ciao Angela,
> 
> KBeats ci ha già detto che vorrebbe imparare gli insulti perchè c'è uno della sua scuola che lo bestemmia in italiano. Forse non hai visto questo post.
> 
> E poi, ognuno è libero di scegliere il suo modo di imparare le lingue. Siamo qui per imparare, non per dare la psicoanalisi gratuita. .
> 
> Grazie,
> 
> Elaine


 
Ciao ElianeG
non avevo presente il problema  di KBeats, ma avevo notato in altre discussioni la richiesta di traduzioni di "insulti" e lunghe discussioni al riguardo..... Con questo non sono una vecchia parruccona, né 
mi sento, per niente, in grado di psicanalizzare gli altri e tanto meno...me stessa.

PS non credo che in italiano si possa usare "bestemmiare qualcuno"....il verbo esatto a mio avviso sarebbe "insultare qualcuno" ma poichè si è già usato nella frase il termine "insulti" forse si dovrebbe cercare un altro verbo, forse "denigrare"....

ancora ciao
Angela


----------



## ElaineG

angelabonora said:
			
		

> Ciao ElianeG
> non avevo presente il problema di KBeats, ma avevo notato in altre discussioni la richiesta di traduzioni di "insulti" e lunghe discussioni al riguardo..... Con questo non sono una vecchia parruccona, né
> mi sento, per niente, in grado di psicanalizzare gli altri e tanto meno...me stessa.
> 
> PS Non credo che in italiano si possa usare "bestemmiare qualcuno"....il verbo esatto a mio avviso sarebbe "insultare qualcuno" ma poichè si è già usato nella frase il termine "insulti" forse si dovrebbe cercare un altro verbo, forse "denigrare"....
> 
> ancora ciao
> Angela


 
Sì, hai ragione: volevo evitare la ripetizione.  Grazie per "denigrare."

To be 100% clear (not only to Angela, but to others): Criticism of why someone wants to know a particular word, phrase or type of word is beyond the scope of the forum.  Future posts to that effect will be deleted.

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## b2b

angelabonora said:
			
		

> PS non credo che in italiano si possa usare "bestemmiare qualcuno"....il verbo esatto a mio avviso sarebbe "insultare qualcuno" ma poichè si è già usato nella frase il termine "insulti" forse si dovrebbe cercare un altro verbo, forse "denigrare"....



Dalle mie parti si usa il termine bestemmiare (come verbo). Questo termine mi ha fatto venire in mente che in italiano esiste tutta una serie di insulti di carattere _religioso_ (credo non abbiano riscontro in altre lingue) chiamati  _bestemmie _che sono del tipo:
_dio + _qualcosa (in genere negativo)
Sono abbastanza usati in alcune parti di Italia (come la mia) ma sono molto offensivi anche perché vietati dalla religione cattolica (ad esempio sono tabù in televisione). 

Ciao


----------



## Ivan68

b2b said:
			
		

> Dalle mie parti si usa il termine bestemmiare (come verbo). Questo termine mi ha fatto venire in mente che in italiano esiste tutta una serie di insulti di carattere _religioso_ (credo non abbiano riscontro in altre lingue) chiamati _bestemmie _che sono del tipo:
> _dio + _qualcosa (in genere negativo)
> Sono abbastanza usati in alcune parti di Italia (come la mia) ma sono molto offensivi anche perché vietati dalla religione cattolica (ad esempio sono tabù in televisione).
> 
> Ciao


 
Credo tu abbia ragione, numericamente parlando e' molto probabile che noi ne abbiamo di piu', pero' prendi ad esempio il molto usato in films Americani "God d...", non mi va di scriverlo ma sono certo che sia noto a tutti.

Io sono nativo di Brescia e quindi, purtroppo, gran bestemmione!


----------



## angelabonora

Credo che non esista neppure il termine "bestemmione", ma "bestemmiatore"
Ciao
Angela


----------



## Ivan68

Hahaha, hai ragione Angela! Era in efetti una traduzione dal dialetto, chiedo venia.


----------



## Ivan68

Ivan68 said:
			
		

> Hahaha, hai ragione Angela! Era in efetti una traduzione dal dialetto, chiedo venia.


 
Effetti


----------



## b2b

angelabonora said:
			
		

> Credo che non esista neppure il termine "bestemmione", ma "bestemmiatore"
> Ciao
> Angela



Solo per puntualizzare,  _bestemmione_ dovrebbe esiste solo come accrescitivo (_grande bestemmia__)_ quindi con significato diverso (anche se c'è un cambio di genere, non ne sono certo)

Ciao


----------



## KBeats

I wish I knew what you all were saying...


----------



## angelabonora

KBeats said:
			
		

> I wish I knew what you all were saying...



Sorry KBeats, but for me it's very difficult translate all my discussion with Ivan 68 . Please, will you ask for that  to ElianeG?
Ciao
Angela


----------



## RagazzoAlto

I have more

mezza sega = w@nker
fatti una sega = go f**k yourself

Brutto stronzo = ugly .... (I guess it means 'git' or something)

leccami il culo = an alternative to 'kiss my arse'

grasso bastardo  = fat bastard

fica = c\_/nt


When I get the book, i'll put more on


----------



## claudine2006

RagazzoAlto said:


> I have more
> 
> mezza sega = w@nker
> fatti una sega = go f**k yourself
> 
> Brutto stronzo = ugly piece of sh** (I guess it means 'git' or something)
> 
> leccami il culo = an alternative to 'kiss my arse'
> 
> grasso bastardo = fat bastard
> I've heard grosso bastardo = big bastard
> 
> fica = c\_/nt
> 
> 
> When I get the book, I'll put more on


----------



## RagazzoAlto

grazie per la correzzione, era da un libro, forse era quel...........


----------



## claudine2006

RagazzoAlto said:


> Grazie per la correzione, era da un libro, forse era quel...........


Di niente.


----------

